# Makes no sense- Atlanta bear hunting regulation changes



## lampern (Apr 5, 2017)

The WRD says they do not want bears established around Atlanta metro yet they want to apply the same weapons restrictions to bear that exist for deer.



How do the two mesh?

Do safety concerns trump bear management?


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 5, 2017)

I would think safety concerns should trump everything else.


----------



## mattuga (Apr 5, 2017)

Do safety concerns trump bear management?[/QUOTE]

Yes.  Don't join a debate team...


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm gonna have to agree. If it's too densely populated to fire a gun, that fact doesn't change just because bears turn up. 

I just skimmed the proposed changes and I like what I see. Lifting the ban on buckshot on wma's makes a good ole 12 ga seem like a good option for early in bear firearms season.

I also really like the idea of allowing silencers on our wma's. Less hearing damage is always a plus. For me and my dogs!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Apr 6, 2017)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I'm gonna have to agree. If it's too densely populated to fire a gun, that fact doesn't change just because bears turn up.
> 
> I just skimmed the proposed changes and I like what I see. Lifting the ban on buckshot on wma's makes a good ole 12 ga seem like a good option for early in bear firearms season.
> 
> I also really like the idea of allowing silencers on our wma's. Less hearing damage is always a plus. For me and my dogs!



I spoke at the regs meeting in December specifically about buckshot on public lands. I asked what the concerns were, and then said "with the modern buckshot loads and the technology they have implemented, buckshot loads can be incredibly effective. Look at Hornady's Critical Defense and especially at Federal's Vital Shock with Flite Control Wads. Some of us are getting 12" patterns at 40 yards". It has the same range as modern archery equipment. It can be an incredibly effective tool, and there is no reason it should be banned on public land but not on private land."


----------



## lampern (Apr 6, 2017)

I might agree if the use of rifles for all animals was prohibited but I don't think they are?

Just deer?


----------



## Muddy Water (Apr 6, 2017)

At least Atlanta doesn't get screwed like central Ga with our 1 day season that seems to be a different month each year.

That being said, I'm gonna keep my head down about these regs in the hopes that WMA suppressors gets through without much debate.


----------



## lampern (Apr 6, 2017)

They are proposing changing the dates for the central bear hunt and want comments.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 8, 2017)

lampern said:


> I might agree if the use of rifles for all animals was prohibited but I don't think they are?
> 
> Just deer?



So youre saying rimfire cartridges should be legal for bear in densely populated areas? I'm not following you.


----------

